# game rating system screwed up again



## Noitora (Jan 22, 2009)

It had 90 votes 20 minutes ago and it was rated 93% give or take.






And there are more than that.
And most of the other games have two or three votes.


----------



## Costello (Jan 22, 2009)

it's not the system, it's the people. Â 
in all seriousness this will be fixed in due time.


----------



## Noitora (Jan 22, 2009)

Costello said:
			
		

> it's not the system, it's the people. ©
> in all seriousness this will be fixed in due time.


400 people visited the site to vote a single game, I don't really get it


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 22, 2009)

It's probably one or few people that are entertained by messing with votes!

I think we should actually remove the Ranking because the system we have now doesn't work


----------



## Noitora (Jan 22, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> It's probably one or few people that are entertained by messing with votes!
> 
> I think we should actually remove the Ranking because the system we have now doesn't work


The Ranking system divides the good games from the shovelware, it's always good to have it, only if you guys could track down that voter and ban his arse!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 22, 2009)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I think that Costello and Narin are doing something about it! It probably isn't easy, but it's one of the problems that we have, and it needs to be resolved!
Hopefully it'll happen soon


----------



## Law (Jan 22, 2009)

Wasn't Monster Racers pretty high earlier on? I guess some hater must have macro voted it down.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Feb 18, 2009)

lol random spam bot?



			
				Noitora said:
			
		

> 400 people visited the site to vote a single game, I don't really get it


oh you can vote more than once on a game...


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 20, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> lol random spam bot?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sort of never made that much sense to me, I would figure a system like that would be open to abuse and stupidity. I mean for regular polls here we can only vote once, then thats it. I would have thought that voting for a games rating should have the same restriction.


----------



## GameSoul (Feb 21, 2009)

The ranking system is crap. I remember seeing great games getting 20% and etc. Wtf? We really would be better off without it.


----------

